# Tactibite fishcall 4sale



## musisilva (Sep 10, 2017)

I got this fish call a few month ago and used it once with some success, it?s been shown on shark tank and seems like it does attract fish asking 50 for it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

They work decently well but were originally designed for warm water fish, funny thing is I have ran into the family who invented it twice at the same lake in the Uintas, they live in Park City and are really cool folks.


----------

